# [SOLVED] Cmos Settings Wrong?



## MercedesMan (Sep 3, 2002)

When i start my computer, i get an error that says "CMOS Settings Wrong F1 settings F2 load defaults and contiune to load windows" Everytime i start the computer my clock and cmos setting all go back to default settings. I thought it was my cmos battery, but i replaced it, and i get the same thing!? Any Ideas?


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

Did you go into to BIOS and reset the defaults?

Try that and see what happens...

It may be a problem with a device...try removing all cards except the video and see what happens!

Good Luck!


----------



## MercedesMan (Sep 3, 2002)

I got the problem fixed.......I hope. I set my bios to the optimal setting, That seem to take care of the cmos settings, the clock and date problems, And the computer doesn't reset itself anymore. I guess the bios played a big role in the computers action. Thank god its fixed. Thanks to all who helped!
MercedesMan


----------

